# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  عمق تاثیر معدل کتبی

## mpaarshin

سلام 
بچه ها من تقریبا تهِ معدل رو دراوردم در سایت گزینه ۲ دو تا کارنامه هست یکی با معدل ۱۸.۵۰ یکی با معدل ۱۰.۶۰ 
رتبه کسی که معدلش ۱۰.۶۰ هست تو تخمین رتبه کانون که بدون معدل حساب میشه ۱۲۰۰۰-۱۳۰۰۰ عمق تاثیر معدل از نظر درصد ۷تا۱۰ درصد هستش اگر شما همون درصدای معدل ۱۰ رو بزارین ۷٪ کم کنین به همون رتبه میرسین در مورد کارنامه ی خودمم و کسایی که معدل پایین داشتن حساب کردم همین شد بطور میانگین ۵-۱۰ درصد معدل پایین درصد هر درس رو میاره پایین و شما اگر میخواین معدل رو جبران کنین با توجه به نمراتتون درصد هر درس رو ۷٪ بیشتر بزنین باز اگه کسی تو این زمینه آشنایی داره راهنمایی کنه

----------


## SNIPER

دوست عزیز این استدلال شما در مورد رتبه های بالای 15000 - 20000 صحیح هست. چون این افراد درصدشون در پاسخنامه کنکور پایینه.

در رتبه های پایین ( زیر 2000 ) تاثیر معدل خیلی شدیدتر بروز میکنه چون مثلا اگه کسی بدون تاثیر سوابق که رتبه 1500 آورده میانگین نمرات نهاییش 8 نمره کمتر از رقباش باشه رتبش تا بالای 2000 افزایش پیدا میکنه.

در رتبه های بالای 15000 ، اگگه رتبه کسی 500 تا اینور اونور بشه تاثیری در سرنوشتش نیست. ( فوق فوقش رشته ای که میخواد رو میتونه در دانشگاه کوچکتری بخونه ) ولی در بین رتبه های لب مرز، تفاوت خیلی زیادی بین رتبه 1800 و 2300 هست.  رتبه 2300 احتمالا نتونه هیچ دندانپزشکی بدون سهمیه بیاره ولی رتبه 1800 میتونه شهرستان بیاره.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

خلاصه بگم که اگه بخواین معدل 19.5 رو با معدل 10.5 مقایسه کنین:  ( رقبای اصلی در کنکور معدل های بالای 19 دارن ) 

برای کسایی که کنکورشون درصدهای پایین میزنن ( مثلا میانگین تخصصی ها زیر 40 )  یه 8-10 درصد کم کنین.
ولی برای کسایی که درصدهای خوب میارن ( میانگین تخصصی ها بالای 70 ) در هر درسی که نمره نهایی تون یه 9 نمره ای از رقبای اصلی کمتره، یه 15 درصدی کم کنین. 

بعش درصدهایی که به دست میارین رو وارد تخمین رتبه کنین.

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست عزیز این استدلال شما در مورد رتبه های بالای 15000 - 20000 صحیح هست. چون این افراد درصدشون در پاسخنامه کنکور پایینه.
> 
> در رتبه های پایین ( زیر 2000 ) تاثیر معدل خیلی شدیدتر بروز میکنه چون مثلا اگه کسی بدون تاثیر سوابق که رتبه 1500 آورده میانگین نمرات نهاییش 8 نمره کمتر از رقباش باشه رتبش تا بالای 2000 افزایش پیدا میکنه.
> 
> در رتبه های بالای 15000 ، اگگه رتبه کسی 500 تا اینور اونور بشه تاثیری در سرنوشتش نیست. ( فوق فوقش رشته ای که میخواد رو میتونه در دانشگاه کوچکتری بخونه ) ولی در بین رتبه های لب مرز، تفاوت خیلی زیادی بین رتبه 1800 و 2300 هست.  رتبه 2300 احتمالا نتونه هیچ دندانپزشکی بدون سهمیه بیاره ولی رتبه 1800 میتونه شهرستان بیاره.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> خلاصه بگم که اگه بخواین معدل 19.5 رو با معدل 10.5 مقایسه کنین:  ( رقبای اصلی در کنکور معدل های بالای 19 دارن ) 
> ...


تاثیر معدل هیچ ربطی به رتبه نداره چون نمره ها تراز کشوری میشه و ربطی به این نداره که شما رتبتون مثلا ۳۰۰ هستش اکثر کسایی که دور شما هستن ۱۹ان پس معدل ۱۰ شما خیلی تاثیرش بیشتره جا به جایی تو رتبه با تاثیر معدل به رتبه ربط داره یعنی تو رتبه های بالاتر جا به جایی به مراتب بیشتره مثلا در رتبه های بالای ۳۰ هزار ممکنه ۱۰هزار رتبه رو جا به جا کنه در رتبه های زیر. ۱۰۰۰ ممکنه ۲۰۰-۳۰۰ تا جا به جا کنه که البته همین برای عوض شدن شهر یا حتی رشته کافیست بطور مثال شما رتبه ۲۰۰ میارین با تاثیر معدل میشه. ۵۰۰ یا کمی بیشتر خب این شهر شمارو عوض میکنه

----------


## amirh7

متاسفانه سازمان سنجش هیچ کاری برا روشن شدن تاثیر معدل نمیکنه مثلا بیاد دوتا کارنامه با درصدای مشابه و معدل های متفاوت را مقایسه کنه تا همه براشون مشخص بشه

----------


## kinghossein1

> دوست عزیز این استدلال شما در مورد رتبه های بالای 15000 - 20000 صحیح هست. چون این افراد درصدشون در پاسخنامه کنکور پایینه.
> 
> در رتبه های پایین ( زیر 2000 ) تاثیر معدل خیلی شدیدتر بروز میکنه چون مثلا اگه کسی بدون تاثیر سوابق که رتبه 1500 آورده میانگین نمرات نهاییش 8 نمره کمتر از رقباش باشه رتبش تا بالای 2000 افزایش پیدا میکنه.
> 
> در رتبه های بالای 15000 ، اگگه رتبه کسی 500 تا اینور اونور بشه تاثیری در سرنوشتش نیست. ( فوق فوقش رشته ای که میخواد رو میتونه در دانشگاه کوچکتری بخونه ) ولی در بین رتبه های لب مرز، تفاوت خیلی زیادی بین رتبه 1800 و 2300 هست.  رتبه 2300 احتمالا نتونه هیچ دندانپزشکی بدون سهمیه بیاره ولی رتبه 1800 میتونه شهرستان بیاره.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> خلاصه بگم که اگه بخواین معدل 19.5 رو با معدل 10.5 مقایسه کنین:  ( رقبای اصلی در کنکور معدل های بالای 19 دارن ) 
> ...



دوست عزیز با تراز حساب میشه و نمیشه اینجور بحث کرد وقتی پای تراز میاد وسط بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره ک چندتا20 چندتا 19 داریم اینا هم روی تراز تاثیر میذاره

----------


## zibamehr1376

سازمان سنجش دو تا کارنامه میده ، یکیش با تاثیر معدل یکیش بدون تاثیر ... و هرکدوم رو که به نفع دانش اموز بود رو انتخاب میکنه ینی یکیش بشه 300 و یکیش 50 اون 50 رو انتخاب میکنن

----------


## Yek.Doost

الان دقیقا یکی دو ماهی هست که عضو انجمن شدم
مبحث تاثیر معدل رو ازهمون اول پیگیر بودم - خوشبختانه یامتاسفانه علما و فضلا خیلی زیاد شدن و هر کسی یه چیزی میگه
میخوام ببینم اخرسری کدوم حلال زاده پیدامیشه که کامل و  شیوا واسم این موضوع روشفاف سازی کنه

----------


## eli94

> سازمان سنجش دو تا کارنامه میده ، یکیش با تاثیر معدل یکیش بدون تاثیر ... و هرکدوم رو که به نفع دانش اموز بود رو انتخاب میکنه ینی یکیش بشه 300 و یکیش 50 اون 50 رو انتخاب میکنن


 این حرف شما مال کنکور 92بود..از کنکور 93 هم تاثیر + بودهم --

----------


## Ali.psy

> الان دقیقا یکی دو ماهی هست که عضو انجمن شدم
> مبحث تاثیر معدل رو ازهمون اول پیگیر بودم - خوشبختانه یامتاسفانه علما و فضلا خیلی زیاد شدن و هر کسی یه چیزی میگه
> میخوام ببینم اخرسری کدوم حلال زاده پیدامیشه که کامل و  شیوا واسم این موضوع روشفاف سازی کنه


دوران کنکور دوران حساسیه وخیلیا حساسن معدلم کم میشه بیشتر حساس میشن.فک نمیکنن اگه بخونن هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته.شما تلاشتو بکنی تاثیر برات خیلی کم میشه.خیالت راحت

----------


## SNIPER

> تاثیر معدل هیچ ربطی به رتبه نداره چون نمره ها تراز کشوری میشه و ربطی به این نداره که شما رتبتون مثلا ۳۰۰ هستش اکثر کسایی که دور شما هستن ۱۹ان پس معدل ۱۰ شما خیلی تاثیرش بیشتره جا به جایی تو رتبه با تاثیر معدل به رتبه ربط داره یعنی تو رتبه های بالاتر جا به جایی به مراتب بیشتره مثلا در رتبه های بالای ۳۰ هزار ممکنه ۱۰هزار رتبه رو جا به جا کنه در رتبه های زیر. ۱۰۰۰ ممکنه ۲۰۰-۳۰۰ تا جا به جا کنه که البته همین برای عوض شدن شهر یا حتی رشته کافیست بطور مثال شما رتبه ۲۰۰ میارین با تاثیر معدل میشه. ۵۰۰ یا کمی بیشتر خب این شهر شمارو عوض میکنه


اشتباه متوجه منظور من شدین.
نحوه ی تاثیر دادن معدل ارتباطی به رتبه نداره چون سازمان سنجش به طور یکسان برای همه 25% اعمال میکنه. ولی این که تاثیر معدل چقدر تراز شما رو کاهش بده و رتبه شما رو خراب تر کنه کاملا بستگی به بازه ای داره که شما توش قرار دارین. در واقع حرف های شما خودشون تایید حرفای بنده هست تقریبا.
فقط این که در پست اول فرمودین تاثیر معدل 7 الی 10 درصد هست اشتباهه. تاثیر معدل رو نمیشه معادل با درصد به طور دقیق حساب کرد و اگه بخوایم حدودی اینکارو انجام بدیم در مورد رتبه های خوب، تاثیرش بیشتر از این 7-10 درصد میشه.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوست عزیز با تراز حساب میشه و نمیشه اینجور بحث کرد وقتی پای تراز میاد وسط بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره ک چندتا20 چندتا 19 داریم اینا هم روی تراز تاثیر میذاره


دققا همینطوره. اینطور نیست که بشه گفت کسی چند نمره گرفته باشه چقدر میشه ترازش. ولی کم و بیش میشه فت که در بازه های رتبه های سه رقمی تاثیر معدل های پایین خیلی خیلی مخرب تر از رتبه های بالای 20هزار هستش.

----------


## mpaarshin

> اشتباه متوجه منظور من شدین.
> نحوه ی تاثیر دادن معدل ارتباطی به رتبه نداره چون سازمان سنجش به طور یکسان برای همه 25% اعمال میکنه. ولی این که تاثیر معدل چقدر تراز شما رو کاهش بده و رتبه شما رو خراب تر کنه کاملا بستگی به بازه ای داره که شما توش قرار دارین. در واقع حرف های شما خودشون تایید حرفای بنده هست تقریبا.
> فقط این که در پست اول فرمودین تاثیر معدل 7 الی 10 درصد هست اشتباهه. تاثیر معدل رو نمیشه معادل با درصد به طور دقیق حساب کرد و اگه بخوایم حدودی اینکارو انجام بدیم در مورد رتبه های خوب، تاثیرش بیشتر از این 7-10 درصد میشه.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> دققا همینطوره. اینطور نیست که بشه گفت کسی چند نمره گرفته باشه چقدر میشه ترازش. ولی کم و بیش میشه فت که در بازه های رتبه های سه رقمی تاثیر معدل های پایین خیلی خیلی مخرب تر از رتبه های بالای 20هزار هستش.


پس اینجور که شما میگین منی که ۲ ساله دارم واسه کنکور زحمت میکشی قطعا باید بیخیال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشم مگر اینکه زیست و شیمیم رو بالای ۹۰ بزنم خب چه کاریه من که به هدفم نمیرسم دیگه چرا به خودم زحمت بدم
تف تو این قانوناشون که هیچ جای جبرانی نمیزارن و انگار معدل نهایی چقدر بار علمی داره که اینهمه بهش ارزش میدن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اشتباه متوجه منظور من شدین.
> نحوه ی تاثیر دادن معدل ارتباطی به رتبه نداره چون سازمان سنجش به طور یکسان برای همه 25% اعمال میکنه. ولی این که تاثیر معدل چقدر تراز شما رو کاهش بده و رتبه شما رو خراب تر کنه کاملا بستگی به بازه ای داره که شما توش قرار دارین. در واقع حرف های شما خودشون تایید حرفای بنده هست تقریبا.
> فقط این که در پست اول فرمودین تاثیر معدل 7 الی 10 درصد هست اشتباهه. تاثیر معدل رو نمیشه معادل با درصد به طور دقیق حساب کرد و اگه بخوایم حدودی اینکارو انجام بدیم در مورد رتبه های خوب، تاثیرش بیشتر از این 7-10 درصد میشه.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> دققا همینطوره. اینطور نیست که بشه گفت کسی چند نمره گرفته باشه چقدر میشه ترازش. ولی کم و بیش میشه فت که در بازه های رتبه های سه رقمی تاثیر معدل های پایین خیلی خیلی مخرب تر از رتبه های بالای 20هزار هستش.


پس اینجور که شما میگین منی که ۲ ساله دارم واسه کنکور زحمت میکشم قطعا باید بیخیال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشم مگر اینکه زیست و شیمیم رو بالای ۹۰ بزنم خب چه کاریه من که به هدفم نمیرسم دیگه چرا به خودم زحمت بدم
تف تو این قانوناشون که هیچ جای جبرانی نمیزارن و انگار معدل نهایی چقدر بار علمی داره که اینهمه بهش ارزش میدن

----------


## koenigsegg

دوستان اینو الکی کرده 10.60 یارو معدلش 15.5 بوده من ته شو در اوردم اینم لینکش از گزینه2                                                   
مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
فقط یک تن فوش به اون که اینارو درس کرد بدید دوستان

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

http://gozine2.ir/SpecialForms/KarnamehSarasariHtml.aspx?IndexID=67174 این الکی اینو درس کرده دوستان یارو معدلش 15.5 بده نه 10 اینم لیکش

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوستان اینو الکی کرده 10.60 یارو معدلش 15.5 بوده من ته شو در اوردم اینم لینکش از گزینه2                                                   
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> فقط یک تن فوش به اون که اینارو درس کرد بدید دوستان
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> مشاهده کارنامه سراسری این الکی اینو درس کرده دوستان یارو معدلش 15.5 بده نه 10 اینم لیکش


چی میگی باو مگه بیکارم بشینم درست کنم یکم فشار بیار به مغزت این کارنامه که گذاشتی یکی دیگست سال اخذ دیپلم رو نگاه کن

----------


## amirh7

من فک کنم تاثیر معدل نه اون قدر کمه که با 1-2 تا تست جبران بشه نه اون قدر زیاده که کسی که معدلش بده بخواد نا امید بشه

----------


## rezagmi

تاثیر معدل به صورت درس به درس و تراز شده احتساب میشه نه اینکه درصد حساب کنن و..

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

تاثیر معدل به صورت درس به درس و تراز شده احتساب میشه نه اینکه درصد حساب کنن و..

----------


## hamed2357

نحوه محاسبه تراز و تاثیر معدل در کنکور

----------


## SNIPER

> پس اینجور که شما میگین منی که ۲ ساله دارم واسه کنکور زحمت میکشی قطعا باید بیخیال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشم مگر اینکه زیست و شیمیم رو بالای ۹۰ بزنم خب چه کاریه من که به هدفم نمیرسم دیگه چرا به خودم زحمت بدم
> تف تو این قانوناشون که هیچ جای جبرانی نمیزارن و انگار معدل نهایی چقدر بار علمی داره که اینهمه بهش ارزش میدن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> پس اینجور که شما میگین منی که ۲ ساله دارم واسه کنکور زحمت میکشم قطعا باید بیخیال رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ بشم مگر اینکه زیست و شیمیم رو بالای ۹۰ بزنم خب چه کاریه من که به هدفم نمیرسم دیگه چرا به خودم زحمت بدم
> تف تو این قانوناشون که هیچ جای جبرانی نمیزارن و انگار معدل نهایی چقدر بار علمی داره که اینهمه بهش ارزش میدن


شما اگه دوساله زحمت میکشین من 3 ساله زحمت میکشم.
شما اگه معدلتون 10.5 باشه من معدلم 9.34 هست

حالا شما اگه بیخیال بشین من چیکار کنم؟؟
من بیخیال نمیشم و ایشالا امسال کارنامه قبولیم در دندانپزشکی رو توی همین سایت قرار خواهم داد.

----------


## Anahita Najafi

اندر احوالات تاثیر معدل بگم که من اگر سال سوم، ادبیات رو به جای 19.5، 20 میشدم، رتبم 1 می‌شد!

----------


## MAHSA

> اندر احوالات تاثیر معدل بگم که من اگر سال سوم، ادبیات رو به جای 19.5، 20 میشدم، رتبم 1 می‌شد!


کسانی که معدلشون پایینه چطور باید ضعف معدلشون رو جبران کنن؟؟؟؟

----------


## JoKeR

> کسانی که معدلشون پایینه چطور باید ضعف معدلشون رو جبران کنن؟؟؟؟


مقداری خاک + چن قطره آب به مقدار متناسب با هم مخلوط میکنیم.
2 دقیقه اون ور اون ورش میکنیم که کامل هم بیاد و بعد به کمک دوتا دست اون رو به حالت کروی یا بیضوی در میاریم سپس رو به آینه نشسته و به هرچه توان در دست داریم میکوبیم تو سرمون.

من که کاری جز این به عقلم نمیرسه.  :Y (574): 

ها یادم رفت بگم... در حین انجام عملیات بالا سلام های بلند به روح پاک مادر تصویب کننده این قانون مسخره بفرستید که عملیات کامل باشه... باور کنید اجر معنوی داره



جدای از شوخی باید بگم تاثیرش خیلی خیلی خیلی زیاده ... اینا به جا اینکه شرط معدل بزارن برای ورود به پزشکی و خیلیارو نا امید کنن میان معدل رو تاثیر میدن در کنکور که فقط کسایی که معدل بالا دارن پزشکی قبول شن و بقیه هم بیخود تلاش کنن و رشته های کم ارزش قبول شن ... اینا یه کلک خاصی سوار کردن که اگر اندر احوال آن بنگری کامل موتوجه میشی

----------


## lover sick

سلام بچه ها.به نظرتون معدل کتبی نهایی 19/18واسه رتبه زیر 500 یا زیر 1000 تاثیر مثبت می ذاره یا منفی؟

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام بچه ها.به نظرتون معدل کتبی نهایی 19/18واسه رتبه زیر 500 یا زیر 1000 تاثیر مثبت می ذاره یا منفی؟


میگن سواره از حال پیدا خبر نداره.... اینجا بحث مدل زیر 15 و 10 نه 19.. کی شما رو را داد بیای تو این تاپیک؟ :Y (574):

----------


## lover sick

من فقط یه سوال پرسیدم ولی شما به من توهین کردید.منم می تونم الان جواب شما رو بدم ولی اینکارو نمی کنم. من از شما گذشتم و به خاطر اینکه جو صمیمی و دوستانه فروم  از بین نره و آقای آراز ناراحت نشن جواب شما رو نمیدم و همینطور که شما می خواین از این تایپیک میرم بیرون.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من فقط یه سوال پرسیدم ولی شما به من توهین کردید.منم می تونم الان جواب شما رو بدم ولی اینکارو نمی کنم. من از شما گذشتم و به خاطر اینکه جو صمیمی و دوستانه فروم  از بین نره و آقای آراز ناراحت نشن جواب شما رو نمیدم و همینطور که شما می خواین از این تایپیک میرم بیرون.

----------


## JoKeR

> من فقط یه سوال پرسیدم ولی شما به من توهین کردید.منم می تونم الان جواب شما رو بدم ولی اینکارو نمی کنم. من از شما گذشتم و به خاطر اینکه جو صمیمی و دوستانه فروم  از بین نره و آقای آراز ناراحت نشن جواب شما رو نمیدم و همینطور که شما می خواین از این تایپیک میرم بیرون.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> من فقط یه سوال پرسیدم ولی شما به من توهین کردید.منم می تونم الان جواب شما رو بدم ولی اینکارو نمی کنم. من از شما گذشتم و به خاطر اینکه جو صمیمی و دوستانه فروم  از بین نره و آقای آراز ناراحت نشن جواب شما رو نمیدم و همینطور که شما می خواین از این تایپیک میرم بیرون.


منی که دارم از معدل 10 و 9 حرف میزنیم سوال شما دال بر مسخره کرد من و دوستانه! ( غیر از اینه؟)
هر تایپیک یه سطحی داره.... یه تاپیک برای نالیدنه ( مث همین) یه تاپیک برا علاف کردنه ( بخش آزاد) یه تایپیک برا تجارته ( تبلیغات) یه تایپیک برا پز دادنه ( جایی که شما باید این سوالو میپرسیدین).
اینجا در این تاپیک باید بنالیی.. از درد معدل کم... نه اینکه بیای در مورد معدل 19هت سوال کنیی. شما باید بری تاپیک پز دادن اونجا سوال کنی.. میفهمی که چی میگم؟
میخوام اصل موضوع رو برات تفهیم کنم ولی در قالب جملات نمیگونجه.

ها راستی یادت نره منم در جهت صمیمیت اعضای انجومن اینطور بی پروا و صمیمانه میحرفم...بخند پسر جان بخند دونیا دو روزه.

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> اندر احوالات تاثیر معدل بگم که من اگر سال سوم، ادبیات رو به جای 19.5، 20 میشدم، رتبم 1 می‌شد!


ولی شما درصد دینیتون خیلی از آقای پور میر بابایی پایین تر بود و اگه اشتباه نکنم 68 شده بود ! در حالی که شایان جان این درسو 94 درصد زده بودن  :Yahoo (21): 

پس اگر ادبیات نهایی شما 20 هم بود باز 1 نمیشدید !

و همچنین درصد زمین شناسی شما 30 بود که آقا شایان این درس رو 64 درصد زده بودن پس !

درسته ؟

----------


## 3amira

اونقدری که من با معدل 17 الان دپرسم دوستم با معدل 18 خوش حال نیست 
سنجش واقعا توجه عمقی به غمگین کردن ما در عوض شاد کردن داره  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## JoKeR

چند پست بالایی رو ببین.
طرف میترسه 19/18 تاثیر منفی داشته باشه.

سنجش خدا ازت نگذره با جوونای مردم چیکار کردی...

----------


## SanliTa

از نظر من اصلا بیخوده بشینیم حساب کتاب کنیم که تاثیــــــــــــر مثبت داره یا منفــــــــــــی یا چقد عمق داره
چون بخواد تاثیـــــــــــــر بذاره میذاره کسی هم جلــــــــــــــودارش نیس و این فقط ی انرژی و حس منفـــــــــی به آدم میده و مثل ترمز دستـــــــیه

----------


## venoos

اگه معدلتون صفرم باشه درصد 100 شمارو 75 میکنه
با این وجودم رتبتون عالی میشه و به چیزی که میخواین میرسید
چه فرقی داره رتبتون چند شه
همین که ب هدفتون برسید کافیه

----------


## Majid-VZ

> اگه معدلتون صفرم باشه درصد 100 شمارو 75 میکنه
> با این وجودم رتبتون عالی میشه و به چیزی که میخواین میرسید
> چه فرقی داره رتبتون چند شه
> همین که ب هدفتون برسید کافیه


اگر معدل صفر باشه، 100% اگه یه درسی رو بزنید 75% حساب میشه!!

----------


## venoos

> اگر معدل صفر باشه، 100% اگه یه درسی رو بزنید 75% حساب میشه!!


خب الان تنها راه اینه که تا میتونیم بخونیم که به هدفی که میخوایم برسیمو بزنیم رو دست او ادمایی که فک میکنن حالا که معدلشون بالاست همه چی تموم هستن

----------


## Dayi javad

فک کنم کارنامت واس سال 92 بوده ؟؟درسته یا نه؟؟
اگ سال 92 بوده ک اون سال معدل تاثیر منفی نداشت!!

----------


## Anahita Najafi

> ولی شما درصد دینیتون خیلی از آقای پور میر بابایی پایین تر بود و اگه اشتباه نکنم 68 شده بود ! در حالی که شایان جان این درسو 94 درصد زده بودن 
> 
> پس اگر ادبیات نهایی شما 20 هم بود باز 1 نمیشدید !
> 
> و همچنین درصد زمین شناسی شما 30 بود که آقا شایان این درس رو 64 درصد زده بودن پس !
> 
> درسته ؟


اون شخصی که از سنجش زنگ زدن این رو به من گفتن.

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> اون شخصی که از سنجش زنگ زدن این رو به من گفتن.


یه چی گفته حالا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 3amira

> یه چی گفته حالا



گیر دادی ها  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dynamic

تاثیر معدل در معدلا های بالا به مراتب بیشتره ور تبه رو جابجا میکنه . منظور جابجایی بیشتر نسبت به معدلای پایین تره. یعنی وقتی به صورت دو تا سبد جدا درنظرشون بگیریم.

----------


## mpaarshin

من حساب کردم اگر معدل زیر ۱۶ باشه رتبه زیر ۷۰۰ نمیاد هرگز نمیخوام نا امیدی بدم بیشتر واقع گرایانه نگاه میکنم
ببینید شما با معدل ۱۳ و نمره های این حول و حوالی تراز کنکورتون اگرم ۱۲۰۰۰ بشه ضربدر ۷۵٪ بشه میشه ۹۰۰۰ معدل ۱۳ فوقش ۶۰۰ تا بیاره رو تراز که میکنتش ۹۶۰۰ رتبه میشه تقریبا ۱۲۰۰ یعنی اگر شما رتبت ۲۰۰ شه در بهترین حالت معدلت ۱۰۰۰ تا میاره روش
هرکی معدلش کمه مث من بهتره به فکر دیپلم جدید یا فنی باشه که کنکورش بشه ۱۰۰٪ یعنی سال دیگه

----------


## lover sick

> منی که دارم از معدل 10 و 9 حرف میزنیم سوال شما دال بر مسخره کرد من و دوستانه! ( غیر از اینه؟)
> هر تایپیک یه سطحی داره.... یه تاپیک برای نالیدنه ( مث همین) یه تاپیک برا علاف کردنه ( بخش آزاد) یه تایپیک برا تجارته ( تبلیغات) یه تایپیک برا پز دادنه ( جایی که شما باید این سوالو میپرسیدین).
> اینجا در این تاپیک باید بنالیی.. از درد معدل کم... نه اینکه بیای در مورد معدل 19هت سوال کنیی. شما باید بری تاپیک پز دادن اونجا سوال کنی.. میفهمی که چی میگم؟
> میخوام اصل موضوع رو برات تفهیم کنم ولی در قالب جملات نمیگونجه.
> 
> ها راستی یادت نره منم در جهت صمیمیت اعضای انجومن اینطور بی پروا و صمیمانه میحرفم...بخند پسر جان بخند دونیا دو روزه.


من اصلا قصد مسخره کردن شما یا دوستانی که معدلشون کم شده را ندارم همچنین قصد پز دادن هم ندارم چون معدل نهایی چیزی نیست که بخوام باهاش پز بدم چون نه امتحانات نهایی رو قبول دارم نه نمراتش رو و نه تاثیرش در کنکور. اون چیزی که باید باهاش پز داد رتبه کنکوره نه معدل بی ارزش نهایی. ولی اگه از سوالم شما یا دوستانی که معدلشون کم شده ناراحت شدن عذر خواهی می کنم و می گم به خدا هدف مسخره کردن کسی نبوده.شما هم لطفا ادبیاتتون رو اصلاح کنید.

----------


## Dayi javad

> من حساب کردم اگر معدل زیر ۱۶ باشه رتبه زیر ۷۰۰ نمیاد هرگز نمیخوام نا امیدی بدم بیشتر واقع گرایانه نگاه میکنم
> ببینید شما با معدل ۱۳ و نمره های این حول و حوالی تراز کنکورتون اگرم ۱۲۰۰۰ بشه ضربدر ۷۵٪ بشه میشه ۹۰۰۰ معدل ۱۳ فوقش ۶۰۰ تا بیاره رو تراز که میکنتش ۹۶۰۰ رتبه میشه تقریبا ۱۲۰۰ یعنی اگر شما رتبت ۲۰۰ شه در بهترین حالت معدلت ۱۰۰۰ تا میاره روش
> هرکی معدلش کمه مث من بهتره به فکر دیپلم جدید یا فنی باشه که کنکورش بشه ۱۰۰٪ یعنی سال دیگه


نه اینطور نیس !!

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه اینطور نیس !!


شما بگو خب چطوریه
من از پیک سنجش حساب کردم البته تقریبی

----------


## rezagmi

قحط کارنامه بود اینا رو گذاشتی؟؟؟؟؟
اینا کنکور ندادن ک!
زیست 4 درصد!!!!!!!

----------


## Dayi javad

سال 93 داشتیم کسایی با معدل 14 ک زیر زیر 500 آوردن !!
در ضمن معدل باید به طور میانگین باش !! 
همه ی معدلا تاثیر منفی ندارن 
اگ خود معدل 25 درصد باش معدلای پایینتر هم خودشون ی درصدی ار 25 درصد و برات میارن !
البته اگ معدلت از اون میانگین پایین تر باش ناثیرش منفی میشه !!!

راستی یک سوال دارم !!معدل منطقه ها هم با هم فرق دارهیا نه ؟؟؟ منظورم تاثیر معدل منطقه 2 با 1 و 3 یکی ؟؟

----------


## M-Amin

> سال 93 داشتیم کسایی با معدل 14 ک زیر زیر 500 آوردن !!
> در ضمن معدل باید به طور میانگین باش !! 
> همه ی معدلا تاثیر منفی ندارن 
> اگ خود معدل 25 درصد باش معدلای پایینتر هم خودشون ی درصدی ار 25 درصد و برات میارن !
> البته اگ معدلت از اون میانگین پایین تر باش ناثیرش منفی میشه !!!
> 
> راستی یک سوال دارم !!معدل منطقه ها هم با هم فرق دارهیا نه ؟؟؟ منظورم تاثیر معدل منطقه 2 با 1 و 3 یکی ؟؟


بله حرف های شما درسته..دوستمون اشتباه میگه...در ضمن اون فرق منطقه ها هم  درسنه ...مثلا چون میانگین معدل در منطقه 3 از منطقه 2 خیلی پایین تره پس  کسی که منطقه 3 هست اگر معدل پایینی داره کمتر از کسی که منطقه 2 هست ولی  همون معدل رو داره ضرر میکنه..البته معدل که نه..نمره هر درس ملاکه

----------


## JoKeR

اینا برا ورود به رشته های تاپ شرط معدل گذاشتن چرا باور نمیکنین...... تاثیر معدل بر کنکور همون شرط معدله فقط یه جوری گفتن که بعضیا نفهمن.

زیر 17 ابدا پزشکی بیاریم ... خودمونو بکشیم بیشتر از 65 نمیتونیم بزنیم حالا 10 - 15  یا 25% هم ازش کم شه دیگه وا ویلاست.
به عمق فاجعه پی ببرین.
بحث راجبش فایده نداره یا باید دیپلم مجدد گرفت یا باید در درصدا شاهکار کنیم... مثلا زیستو 75 - 80 بزنیم.

----------


## saeed_1234

برای مثال میانگین کشوری نمره ی ریاضی حساب میشه 16(مثلا)
و اگر کسی نمره ی کتبی ریاضیش از 16 پایینتر باشه تاثیر منفی و اگر 16 باشه بدون تاثیر و بالاتر از 16 تاثیر مثبت داره..وتاثیر هم بسیار کم و ناچیز

----------


## mpaarshin

> برای مثال میانگین کشوری نمره ی ریاضی حساب میشه 16(مثلا)
> و اگر کسی نمره ی کتبی ریاضیش از 16 پایینتر باشه تاثیر منفی و اگر 16 باشه بدون تاثیر و بالاتر از 16 تاثیر مثبت داره..وتاثیر هم بسیار کم و ناچیز


ببینید نمره ها تراز میشن و با توجه به تراز ضربدر ضریب زیر گروهها میشن و تقسیم بر جمعشون و ترازی به دست میاد این تراز ضربدر ۲۵٪ میشه حالا کسی که معدلش ۱۳ هستش بطور مثال بگیم همه نمره هاشم تو این حوالیه ترازش ۲۲۰۰ اینا میشه با توجه به اون روشی که سنجش گفته ترازش میشه ۵۰۰ و اگر کنکور هم ۱۲۰۰۰ بشه ترازش که عالیه میشه ۹۰۰۰ باهم جمع میشن. ۹۵۰۰ یعنی در عالی ترین حالت رتبه ۱۲۰۰ اینا دیگه معدل نمیزاره پایینتر بیاین
به میانگین هم مربوطه به نتیجه کنکور هم مربوطه
- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سال 93 داشتیم کسایی با معدل 14 ک زیر زیر 500 آوردن !!
> در ضمن معدل باید به طور میانگین باش !! 
> همه ی معدلا تاثیر منفی ندارن 
> اگ خود معدل 25 درصد باش معدلای پایینتر هم خودشون ی درصدی ار 25 درصد و برات میارن !
> البته اگ معدلت از اون میانگین پایین تر باش ناثیرش منفی میشه !!!
> 
> راستی یک سوال دارم !!معدل منطقه ها هم با هم فرق دارهیا نه ؟؟؟ منظورم تاثیر معدل منطقه 2 با 1 و 3 یکی ؟؟


فقط به میانگین مربوط نیست به نتیجه کنکور هم مربوطه هرچی نتیجه بهتر باشه و معدل بدتر تاثیر منفی معدل بیشتره مثلا تو رتبه های بالای ۱۰۰۰۰ شما از هر درس ۵٪ کم کنی به رتبت با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی میرسی تو رتبه های ۳ رقمی معدل ۱۸ از هر درس. ۵٪ کم میکنه معدل ۱۷ ۱۰٪ برای همینه ما یک کارنامه ندیدیم با رتبه خوب و معدل بد اینا همش حرفه عزیز همچین کارنامه هایی وجود نداره

----------


## MAHSA

> بله اینم از کار سنجش=> حداقل معدل برای دکتری پزشکی و دندان پزشکی =>16 کتبی
> من که سومم اما محض اطلاع دوستان


این بند فک کنم مربوط به انباع خارجی بودا  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## MAHSA

> بله حرف های شما درسته..دوستمون اشتباه میگه...در ضمن اون فرق منطقه ها هم  درسنه ...مثلا چون میانگین معدل در منطقه 3 از منطقه 2 خیلی پایین تره پس  کسی که منطقه 3 هست اگر معدل پایینی داره کمتر از کسی که منطقه 2 هست ولی  همون معدل رو داره ضرر میکنه..البته معدل که نه..نمره هر درس ملاکه


من که ریاضیم ینی زیستو زمینم فقط 100 درصد کنکوره و تاثیر نداره درسته؟؟؟؟؟ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمیم چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

> بله اینم از کار سنجش=> حداقل معدل برای دکتری پزشکی و دندان پزشکی =>16 کتبی
> من که سومم اما محض اطلاع دوستان


شما سومی برو بشین درستو بخون عین ما نزنی دو سال دیگه تو سر خودت,
این بند هم مال اتباعه.

----------


## M-Amin

> بله اینم از کار سنجش=> حداقل معدل برای دکتری پزشکی و دندان پزشکی =>16 کتبی
> من که سومم اما محض اطلاع دوستان


اول این که شما سومی هنوز خیلی چیزا رو نمیدونی نسبت به مایی که 2سال داریم کنکور میدیم...پس بشین درستو بخون که ایشاالله راحت قبول شی..دوم این که این برا ما نیست تیتر بالاشم بخونی بد نیست...در ضمن ببخش که یکم تند حرف زدم..چون شما با این حرفا امید خیلی از کنکوری ها رو نابود میکنی...که شاید این موضوع رو به خاطر سوم بودن درک نکنی اونم با این اطلاعات غلط:yahoo (4):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اینا برا ورود به رشته های تاپ شرط معدل گذاشتن چرا باور نمیکنین...... تاثیر معدل بر کنکور همون شرط معدله فقط یه جوری گفتن که بعضیا نفهمن.
> 
> زیر 17 ابدا پزشکی بیاریم ... خودمونو بکشیم بیشتر از 65 نمیتونیم بزنیم حالا 10 - 15  یا 25% هم ازش کم شه دیگه وا ویلاست.
> به عمق فاجعه پی ببرین.
> بحث راجبش فایده نداره یا باید دیپلم مجدد گرفت یا باید در درصدا شاهکار کنیم... مثلا زیستو 75 - 80 بزنیم.


اول که دوست من همین پارسال با معدل 15 پزشکی قبول شد پس جمله اول شما پر..!
دوم این که بله شما ابدا پزشکی بیاری چون خودتو بکشی 65 میزنی ولی اونایی که پزشکی میارن هدفشون 90% هست ولی 80 میزنن پس شمایی که میخوای 65 بزنی ابدا پزشکی بیاری!
درضمن شما مثل این که خیلی از مرحله پرتی شما درصد زیست 75-80 رو شاهکار میدونی واقعا؟؟پس میخواستی با زیست چند پزشکی قبول شی؟60-65؟ :Yahoo (112): هه هه هه اونایی که پزشکی قبول شدن باهاشون یه صحبتی بکنی بد نیست 95%زیست رو بالا 70 زدن..بقیشون هم اگه پایین تر از این زدن یه درس دیگشون شاهکار بوده که تونسته زیست رو جبران کنه ..پس کل جمله هات پر!
راستی با این اطلاعات اشتباه ذهن بچه هارو درگیر نکن و واسشون استرس بی پایه و اساس درست نکن بشین درس بخون بتونی همون 65% رو بزنی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اینا برا ورود به رشته های تاپ شرط معدل گذاشتن چرا باور نمیکنین...... تاثیر معدل بر کنکور همون شرط معدله فقط یه جوری گفتن که بعضیا نفهمن.
> 
> زیر 17 ابدا پزشکی بیاریم ... خودمونو بکشیم بیشتر از 65 نمیتونیم بزنیم حالا 10 - 15  یا 25% هم ازش کم شه دیگه وا ویلاست.
> به عمق فاجعه پی ببرین.
> بحث راجبش فایده نداره یا باید دیپلم مجدد گرفت یا باید در درصدا شاهکار کنیم... مثلا زیستو 75 - 80 بزنیم.


اول که دوست من همین پارسال با معدل 15 پزشکی قبول شد پس جمله اول شما پر..!
دوم این که بله شما ابدا پزشکی بیاری چون خودتو بکشی 65 میزنی ولی اونایی که پزشکی میارن هدفشون 90% هست ولی 80 میزنن پس شمایی که میخوای 65 بزنی ابدا پزشکی بیاری!
درضمن شما مثل این که خیلی از مرحله پرتی شما درصد زیست 75-80 رو شاهکار میدونی واقعا؟؟پس میخواستی با زیست چند پزشکی قبول شی؟60-65؟ :Yahoo (112): هه هه هه اونایی که پزشکی قبول شدن باهاشون یه صحبتی بکنی بد نیست 95%زیست رو بالا 70 زدن..بقیشون هم اگه پایین تر از این زدن یه درس دیگشون شاهکار بوده که تونسته زیست رو جبران کنه ..پس کل جمله هات پر!
راستی با این اطلاعات اشتباه ذهن بچه هارو درگیر نکن و واسشون استرس بی پایه و اساس درست نکن بشین درس بخون بتونی همون 65% رو بزنی

----------


## amirhossein 1376

دوستان تو رو خدا بیخیال شید من تو سایت استاد اناری سوالمو در مورد معدل طرح کردم که آقای شافعیان جواب دادن که اول درصدو محاسبه میکنن و بعد از روش تراز درمیارن 
(بر خلاف عقیده بیشتر دوستان)
البته اینو یه نفر دیگه از مشاورا هم بهم گفته بود
اینطوری اگه کسی معدلش 15 هم باشه حد اکثر  پر پرش 6 7 درصد میتونه پایین بیاره درصدو پس تلاش کنین اون 6 7 درصدو به اندوخته تون اضافه کنین تا مشکلی پیش نیاد good luck :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M-Amin

> من که ریاضیم ینی زیستو زمینم فقط 100 درصد کنکوره و تاثیر نداره درسته؟؟؟؟؟ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمیم چی میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


بله اینطور که مسئولین محترم گفتن اون درسا برای شما از 100%حساب میشه که بازم نسبت به معدل بالایی ها به ضررتونه مگر اینکه درضد قابل قبولی بزنید و جبران کنید....اون درس هایی که مشترکن هم همون نمرتون مثل تجربی ها حساب میشه

----------


## Dayi javad

> بله اینم از کار سنجش=> حداقل معدل برای دکتری پزشکی و دندان پزشکی =>16 کتبی
> من که سومم اما محض اطلاع دوستان


این واس اتباع خارجی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نمیشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> این واس اتباع خارجی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> نمیشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت؟؟؟


شما معدلت چنده مگه؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> شما معدلت چنده مگه؟؟


14  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

ماشالله یه جماعتی درگیر معدل هستنا  :Yahoo (94): 

منم معدلم 12 هس ، ولی اصلا نگران نیستم مث شماها :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

فک کنم واجب شد کنکور 94 ، با معدل 12 ام کارنامم بزارم کف فروم برای شماها تا روحیه بگیرید ( اوج اعتماد به نفس  :Yahoo (4): ))))) )

معدل تاثیر داره ، خعیلیم تاثیر داره 

اما وقتی معدلت پایینه خو باید جبران کنی  :Yahoo (21): 

این کارنامه هایی هم که گذاشتید ، اگه معدلشون 20 هم میشد هیچی نمیشدن

----------


## mpaarshin

> 14


معدلت خیلی بد نیست اما خوبم نیست من که خودم ۱۳ام

----------


## K0nkurii1111

دوستان تو سایت مکتبستان ی نفری هست بنام دکتر کاویانی خودم تو نظرات خوندم ک گفته ی نفرو میشناسه که امسال با معدل 12پزشکی شهید بهشتی قبول شده حالا خودتون قضاوت کنین

----------


## محمد7777777

> معدلت خیلی بد نیست اما خوبم نیست من که خودم ۱۳ام


براساس معدل کتبی نهایی نیست بر اساس نمره کتبی نهایی نه معدل کتبی

----------


## mpaarshin

> براساس معدل کتبی نهایی نیست بر اساس نمره کتبی نهایی نه معدل کتبی


کسی که معدلش پایینه نمره هاشم پایینه قطعا

----------


## venoos

> دوستان تو سایت مکتبستان ی نفری هست بنام دکتر کاویانی خودم تو نظرات خوندم ک گفته ی نفرو میشناسه که امسال با معدل 12پزشکی شهید بهشتی قبول شده حالا خودتون قضاوت کنین


شايد واسه كنكور ٩٢ اينو گفته تازه بستگي داره سهميه چه منطقه اي داشته باشيو...وگرنه فك نميكنم امكان پذير باشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> شايد واسه كنكور ٩٢ اينو گفته تازه بستگي داره سهميه چه منطقه اي داشته باشيو...وگرنه فك نميكنم امكان پذير باشه


به نظرم امکان پذیره حتما اما باید درصدهای کنکورش در حد رتبه ۴۰ باشه تا به زیر ۲۰۰ برسه مثلا بشه ۱۳۰ اینا ولی با درصد بالا واقعا قابل جبران البته تا زمانی که ۲۵٪ هستش

----------


## venoos

> به نظرم امکان پذیره حتما اما باید درصدهای کنکورش در حد رتبه ۴۰ باشه تا به زیر ۲۰۰ برسه مثلا بشه ۱۳۰ اینا ولی با درصد بالا واقعا قابل جبران البته تا زمانی که ۲۵٪ هستش


رتبه ی کشوری زیر 200 شه؟
عمرا نمیشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> رتبه ی کشوری زیر 200 شه؟
> عمرا نمیشه


کشوری نه زیر گروه

----------


## venoos

> کشوری نه زیر گروه


خب کسایی که سهمیه دارن قبول میشن
مثلا کسی که تهران دیپلم گرفته اینجوری قبول میشه ولی کسی که شیرازه نه

----------


## mpaarshin

> خب کسایی که سهمیه دارن قبول میشن
> مثلا کسی که تهران دیپلم گرفته اینجوری قبول میشه ولی کسی که شیرازه نه


نه اینجا بحث تاثیر معدله کسی که معدلش ۱۲ میتونه با درصد بالا معدلش رو جبران کنه چون درصد تاثیر معدل خیلی بالا نیست که نشه جبران کرد  و پزشکی شهید بهشتی نیاره اون بحث بومی پذیریه سهمیه ای در کار نیست

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> شايد واسه كنكور ٩٢ اينو گفته تازه بستگي داره سهميه چه منطقه اي داشته باشيو...وگرنه فك نميكنم امكان پذير باشه


ن اونو تو مهر 1393گفته و مال 92نبوده منطقشو دیگه نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم اووونقدام مهم باشه حالا که امکان داشته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SNIPER

> نظرات رو دیدم.چند تا سوال به ذهنم رسید.اگه کسی جواب بده،ممنون میشم(جواب مستند باشه ها).
> اگه سازمان سنجش بخواد حق هیچ داوطلبی خورده نشه(حق الناس)،باید موارد زیر رو که نوشتم رو تک تک و دقیق رعایت و اعمال بکنه.قبول دارین؟
> 
> 1.برای کنکورهای 94 و به بعد،نمرات کتبی نهایی سوم تاثیر قطعی 25 درصد داره.برای افرادی که سال 88 دیپلم گرفتن و اون موقع خبری از تاثیر قطعی نبوده،الان وضع به چه صورت هست؟چون اون موقع 15 درصد تاثیر داشته(تازه فقط تاثیر مثبت).و اگه الآن بخوان تاثیر 25 درصد بدن،ظلم نیست آیا؟
> 
> 2.کسی که مثلا درس شیمی 3 رو در سال 88 با نمره کتبی 18 قبول شده،با کسی که درسال 93 شیمی 3 رو با نمره 18 قبول شده،تراز و تاثیرشون مثل هم هست؟از لحاظ منطقی مگه نباید فرقی داشته باشن؟
> 
> 3.معدل کتبی هر دانش آموز با میانگین معدل دانش آموزهای سهمیه مناطق خودش مقایسه میشه؟
> مثلا کسی که معدل 17 در منطقه 3 هست،با داوطلب های منطقه 3 مقایسه میشه؟چون معمولا میانگین معدل منطقه 3 کمتر از مناطق 1 و 2 هست.(هم این که رتبه کنکورش تو سهمیه منطقه خودش مشخص میشه،معدل هم باید با منطقه خودش مقایسه بشه.درسته؟)
> ...


1- برای همه تاثیر معدل یکی هست. برای کل کسایی که امتحان هماهنگ کشوری دادن 25% قطعی هستش. پارسال بچه ها سر همین اعتراض میکردن که میگفتن قبلا به ما گفته شده تاثیر مثبته ولی الان یهو مستقیمش کردن.

3- در این مورد شفاف سازی نکردن هنوز شما هرجا دیدی یا از هر مشاوری شنیدی که تراز نمرات نهایی به صورت منطقه ای یا کشوری یا هرچی هست بدون که طرف حدس و گمان زده فقط.

4- اینطور نیست که کسی که از 20 نمره 10 گرفته از اون 25% تاثیر هم 12.5% گرفته باشه. چون نمرات تبدیل به درصد نمیشن بلکه ازشون تراز گرفته میشه.  فرض کنیم تراز نهایی از 15000 محاسبه میشه، در درسی مثل زیست اگه کسی در خرداد تونسته باشه 19.5 بگیره ترازش راحت 13000 رو رد میکنه. ولی در شهریور این نمره رو گرفته باشه نهایتا 11000 بشه. در درسی مثل ادبیات هم چون نمره ها بالاست اگر کسی 10 گرفته باشه ترازش خیلی کم میشه ( نهایتا 5000-6000 )  درس های راحت مثل دینی و ادبیات که نمره همه بالا هست اگه شما نتونسته باشی بالای 19 بگیری خیلی ترازت افت کرده. درواقع اگه همچین دروسی رو بتونی نصف نمره برگه رو بگیری، از تراز نهایی، شاید نتونی یک سومش رو هم بگیری چون در طبقه بندی داده های آماری مربوط به نمرات، توزیع کاملا غیریکنواخت هست  و میانگین نمرات بالاتر از 10 هستش. اگه در دانشگاه آمار بخونین بهش میگین چوله به راست.    
در مورد سوال شماره 2 هم فکر کنم جوابت رو خودت متوجه شده باشی.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خب کسایی که سهمیه دارن قبول میشن
> مثلا کسی که تهران دیپلم گرفته اینجوری قبول میشه ولی کسی که شیرازه نه


پزشکی پذیرشش کشوری هست. شیراز هم منطقه یک هست دقیقا مثل تهران و تبریز و اصفهان و مشهد.  
برای قبول شدن رشته پزشکی در دانشگاه های تهران هیچ فرقی بین کسی که تهران دیپلم گرفته با کسی که در دیگر شهرهای منطقه یک دیپلم گرفته وجود نداره.

----------


## mpaarshin

> 1- برای همه تاثیر معدل یکی هست. برای کل کسایی که امتحان هماهنگ کشوری دادن 25% قطعی هستش. پارسال بچه ها سر همین اعتراض میکردن که میگفتن قبلا به ما گفته شده تاثیر مثبته ولی الان یهو مستقیمش کردن.
> 
> 3- در این مورد شفاف سازی نکردن هنوز شما هرجا دیدی یا از هر مشاوری شنیدی که تراز نمرات نهایی به صورت منطقه ای یا کشوری یا هرچی هست بدون که طرف حدس و گمان زده فقط.
> 
> 4- اینطور نیست که کسی که از 20 نمره 10 گرفته از اون 25% تاثیر هم 12.5% گرفته باشه. چون نمرات تبدیل به درصد نمیشن بلکه ازشون تراز گرفته میشه.  فرض کنیم تراز نهایی از 15000 محاسبه میشه، در درسی مثل زیست اگه کسی در خرداد تونسته باشه 19.5 بگیره ترازش راحت 13000 رو رد میکنه. ولی در شهریور این نمره رو گرفته باشه نهایتا 11000 بشه. در درسی مثل ادبیات هم چون نمره ها بالاست اگر کسی 10 گرفته باشه ترازش خیلی کم میشه ( نهایتا 5000-6000 )  درس های راحت مثل دینی و ادبیات که نمره همه بالا هست اگه شما نتونسته باشی بالای 19 بگیری خیلی ترازت افت کرده. درواقع اگه همچین دروسی رو بتونی نصف نمره برگه رو بگیری، از تراز نهایی، شاید نتونی یک سومش رو هم بگیری چون در طبقه بندی داده های آماری مربوط به نمرات، توزیع کاملا غیریکنواخت هست  و میانگین نمرات بالاتر از 10 هستش. اگه در دانشگاه آمار بخونین بهش میگین چوله به راست.    
> در مورد سوال شماره 2 هم فکر کنم جوابت رو خودت متوجه شده باشی.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


شما از کجا میدونی تراز هر ترم رو جدا حساب میکننن مثلا دی رو جدا خرداد رو جدا شهریور رو جدا منی که نمره ی زیست وشیمیم ۱۱ و دی گرفتم ترازش ۲۰۰۰ هم نمیشه یعنی؟؟ یا ادبیات ۱۳ عربی ۱۳

----------


## venoos

> 1- برای همه تاثیر معدل یکی هست. برای کل کسایی که امتحان هماهنگ کشوری دادن 25% قطعی هستش. پارسال بچه ها سر همین اعتراض میکردن که میگفتن قبلا به ما گفته شده تاثیر مثبته ولی الان یهو مستقیمش کردن.
> 
> 3- در این مورد شفاف سازی نکردن هنوز شما هرجا دیدی یا از هر مشاوری شنیدی که تراز نمرات نهایی به صورت منطقه ای یا کشوری یا هرچی هست بدون که طرف حدس و گمان زده فقط.
> 
> 4- اینطور نیست که کسی که از 20 نمره 10 گرفته از اون 25% تاثیر هم 12.5% گرفته باشه. چون نمرات تبدیل به درصد نمیشن بلکه ازشون تراز گرفته میشه.  فرض کنیم تراز نهایی از 15000 محاسبه میشه، در درسی مثل زیست اگه کسی در خرداد تونسته باشه 19.5 بگیره ترازش راحت 13000 رو رد میکنه. ولی در شهریور این نمره رو گرفته باشه نهایتا 11000 بشه. در درسی مثل ادبیات هم چون نمره ها بالاست اگر کسی 10 گرفته باشه ترازش خیلی کم میشه ( نهایتا 5000-6000 )  درس های راحت مثل دینی و ادبیات که نمره همه بالا هست اگه شما نتونسته باشی بالای 19 بگیری خیلی ترازت افت کرده. درواقع اگه همچین دروسی رو بتونی نصف نمره برگه رو بگیری، از تراز نهایی، شاید نتونی یک سومش رو هم بگیری چون در طبقه بندی داده های آماری مربوط به نمرات، توزیع کاملا غیریکنواخت هست  و میانگین نمرات بالاتر از 10 هستش. اگه در دانشگاه آمار بخونین بهش میگین چوله به راست.    
> در مورد سوال شماره 2 هم فکر کنم جوابت رو خودت متوجه شده باشی.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


پزشکی پذیرشش قطبیه دفتر چه انتخاب رشترو چک کن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ن اونو تو مهر 1393گفته و مال 92نبوده منطقشو دیگه نمیدونم ولی فک نکنم اووونقدام مهم باشه حالا که امکان داشته


اگه بشه که خیلی خوبه

----------


## SNIPER

> شما از کجا میدونی تراز هر ترم رو جدا حساب میکننن مثلا دی رو جدا خرداد رو جدا شهریور رو جدا منی که نمره ی زیست وشیمیم ۱۱ و دی گرفتم ترازش ۲۰۰۰ هم نمیشه یعنی؟؟ یا ادبیات ۱۳ عربی ۱۳


بحث ترازها رو توی پیک سنجش اعلام کردن قبلنا. در مورد ترم ها هم من توی رادیو از خود این یارو همه کاره سنجش شنیدم تلوزیون هم سال 90  آقا مرفی ( عرفی ؟؟ ) رئیس سنجش آموزش پرورش اومده بود توی برنامه گزینه جوان همه اینا رو شرح داد. ضمن اینکه تنها راه برای تراز حساب کردن هم همینه که تراز هر ترم رو همون موقع حساب کنن وگرنه از نظر ریاضی نرم افزارهاشونم نمیتونه حتی این کارو کنه چون بیش از 90% کسایی که شهریور امتحان میدن، خرداد هم همون امتحان رو دادن و نمیشه نمره یه نفر رو چندبار حساب کرد ( البته میشه تعریف کرد که بالاترین نمرش رو در نظر بگیرن )

در مورد شما، درس های زیست و شیمی قطعا بیش از نیمی از اون 25% رو کسب کردید ولی ادبیات بعیده که تونسته باشین نصف اون تاثیر رو کسب کرده باشین.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> پزشکی پذیرشش قطبیه دفتر چه انتخاب رشترو چک کن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اگه بشه که خیلی خوبه


بله الان نگاه کردم دیدم حق با شماست و پزشک بومی هست.

----------


## MahMoUoD

کسی میدونه تاثیر معدل تو درس هایی مثل ادبیات چطوری حساب میشه؟
یعنی فقط نمره درس ادبیات در نظر گرفته میشه؟ یا نمره ادبیات و زبان فارسی رو میانگین میگیرن؟
برای ریاضی هم اینطوریه. حسابان، جبر، هندسه رو به طور میانگین حساب میکنن یا فقط حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن؟

----------


## legion

> کسی میدونه تاثیر معدل تو درس هایی مثل ادبیات چطوری حساب میشه؟
> یعنی فقط نمره درس ادبیات در نظر گرفته میشه؟ یا نمره ادبیات و زبان فارسی رو میانگین میگیرن؟
> برای ریاضی هم اینطوریه. حسابان، جبر، هندسه رو به طور میانگین حساب میکنن یا فقط حسابان رو در نظر میگیرن؟


با زبان فارسی میانگین حساب میشه

----------


## mpaarshin

> بحث ترازها رو توی پیک سنجش اعلام کردن قبلنا. در مورد ترم ها هم من توی رادیو از خود این یارو همه کاره سنجش شنیدم تلوزیون هم سال 90  آقا مرفی ( عرفی ؟؟ ) رئیس سنجش آموزش پرورش اومده بود توی برنامه گزینه جوان همه اینا رو شرح داد. ضمن اینکه تنها راه برای تراز حساب کردن هم همینه که تراز هر ترم رو همون موقع حساب کنن وگرنه از نظر ریاضی نرم افزارهاشونم نمیتونه حتی این کارو کنه چون بیش از 90% 
> کسایی که شهریور امتحان میدن، خرداد هم همون امتحان رو دادن و نمیشه نمره یه نفر رو چندبار حساب کرد ( البته میشه تعریف کرد که بالاترین نمرش رو در نظر بگیرن )
> 
> در مورد شما، درس های زیست و شیمی قطعا بیش از نیمی از اون 25% رو کسب کردید ولی ادبیات بعیده که تونسته باشین نصف اون تاثیر رو کسب کرده باشین.
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> بله الان نگاه کردم دیدم حق با شماست و پزشک بومی هست.


خب الان فکر میکنی به نظرت میشه رتبه زیر 300 آورد؟؟ با درصدای میانگین نمیدونم 80 مثلا ترسم اینه که رتبه 200 رو معدل بکنه 2000 یهو

----------


## SNIPER

> خب الان فکر میکنی به نظرت میشه رتبه زیر 300 آورد؟؟ با درصدای میانگین نمیدونم 80 مثلا ترسم اینه که رتبه 200 رو معدل بکنه 2000 یهو


بله مخصوصا اگه سوالات سخت باشه میشه سه رقمی خوب آورد.
رتبه 200 رو حتی اگه صفر هم باشه نمراتت 2000 نمیشه. من خودم میانگین نمره هام 9 هست ( تجربی ) اگه 200 منطقه 2 بشم رتبم میاد میشه حدود 700-800

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله مخصوصا اگه سوالات سخت باشه میشه سه رقمی خوب آورد.
> رتبه 200 رو حتی اگه صفر هم باشه نمراتت 2000 نمیشه. من خودم میانگین نمره هام 9 هست ( تجربی ) اگه 200 منطقه 2 بشم رتبم میاد میشه حدود 700-800


پس من اگه درصدای رتبه 200 رو بزنم شاید بشه فوقش 500 دیگه

----------


## K0nkurii1111

كسی میدونه كه اون چهارتا درس نهایی تو پیش نمرش تو كنكور تاثیرش داره یا نه؟معلممون پارسال میگف ك تاثیر دارن اگه داشته باشن چجوری بعد ثبت نام كنكور حساب میشن و چجوری جمع زده میشن؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> كسی میدونه كه اون چهارتا درس نهایی تو پیش نمرش تو كنكور تاثیرش داره یا نه؟معلممون پارسال میگف ك تاثیر دارن اگه داشته باشن چجوری بعد ثبت نام كنكور حساب میشن و چجوری جمع زده میشن؟؟؟


اونا حساب نمیشن خواهشا دفترچه رو بخونین فقط نمرات کتبی نهایی سوم دبیرستان

----------


## SNIPER

> پس من اگه درصدای رتبه 200 رو بزنم شاید بشه فوقش 500 دیگه


به رتبه 200 چی میدن که به رتبه 500 نمیدن ؟ فوق فوقش نتونی برق و مکانیک شریف بیاری بری یه دانشگاه دیگه. نه از نظر شغلی برات تاثیر داره نه رو آینده تحصیلیت اثری میزاره برای ارشد قبول شدن ( ارشد قبول شدن بستگی داره که خوب تست بزنی نه اینکه چه دانشگاهی بوده باشی )

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> اونا حساب نمیشن خواهشا دفترچه رو بخونین فقط نمرات کتبی نهایی سوم دبیرستان


بله مرسی

----------


## mpaarshin

> به رتبه 200 چی میدن که به رتبه 500 نمیدن ؟ فوق فوقش نتونی برق و مکانیک شریف بیاری بری یه دانشگاه دیگه. نه از نظر شغلی برات تاثیر داره نه رو آینده تحصیلیت اثری میزاره برای ارشد قبول شدن ( ارشد قبول شدن بستگی داره که خوب تست بزنی نه اینکه چه دانشگاهی بوده باشی )


البته من رشتم تجربیه ولی مرسی

----------

